# The List



## FNG_tracker (Mar 20, 2009)

I made it. Finally. After 11 years I have finally made E-7. I just wanted to thank all the Senior NCOs out there that have shaped me. All the Seniors that have inspired me. I know i have great shoes to fill, and it is a position and job i don't take lightly. Any Seniors that have advice for a young E-7 i am willing and ready to copy. Thank you once again in advance for what i know will be an out pouring of advice and leadership that i have come to trust and respect in these forums.


----------



## car (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulatioins, SFC!

Here's your wisdom nugget for the day:

Being a senior NCO is like being a field grade officer - no more excuses.


----------



## FNG_tracker (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Car....i knew i could count on you for good advice. FYI, here in Korea SGM Reinhart got promoted to CSM and went to 501st, and i dont know if you knew SFC(p) McNeil (35N) but he just took over his 1SG slot (another ex-group guy) I have known Mc for years and I am looking forward to him pinning on my SFC. Thanks again Car....no more excuses...


----------



## car (Mar 20, 2009)

FNG_tracker said:


> Thanks Car....i knew i could count on you for good advice. FYI, here in Korea SGM Reinhart got promoted to CSM and went to 501st, and i dont know if you knew SFC(p) McNeil (35N) but he just took over his 1SG slot (another ex-group guy) I have known Mc for years and I am looking forward to him pinning on my SFC. Thanks again Car....no more excuses...



My boss and I met with the 501st commander a couple of weeks ago. CSM Plaster was in the States for the CSM/SGM Conference.


----------



## pardus (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Mate! That is great news, bloody well done!!!

First beer is on me when we finally hook up again.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!

Not sure about the Army, but in the Corps, Gunny (E-7) is one of the two best ranks.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!

LL


----------



## Muppet (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats SFC.

F.M.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations....................


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats FNG Tracker!  Excellent link inbound.


----------



## car (Mar 22, 2009)

0699 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Not sure about the Army, but in the Corps, Gunny (E-7) is one of the two best ranks.



IMO it's the same. Being a 1SG or a SGM is cool, but becoming a SFC is "the whole bag of chips." Nobody fucks with you anymore...... Kinda like stepping through the looking glass.......


----------



## EverSoLost (Mar 28, 2009)

Very Cool Congrats SFC!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats SFC! Remember to afford as much trust as you can in your Jr NCO's, take care of the platoon and the platoon will take care of you!;)


----------



## Scotth (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats SFC


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats bro


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 30, 2009)

How'd I miss this?  Congrats to you, well done!


----------

